# Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?



## Ripperjack (13. Februar 2010)

*Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

hallo

hab seit vorgestern Win 7 64 Bit auf dem neuen PC, jedoch hab ich leider vergessen, die Festplatte bei der Installation zu partitionieren. Ist es im nachhinein möglich, eine 2. Partition zu erstellen? Wenn ja, wie genau mache ich das? Braucht man n extra Programm, oder kann das Windows auch?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

Natürlich, sie dir mal folgende Links an:
GParted Live (ISO-Image) - Download - CHIP Online
Easus Partition Manager

MfG
fac3l3ss

Edit:
Alternativ kannst du auch die Windoof-DvD booten und dann auf "INSTALLIEREN" klicken danach Partionieren und die Installation einfach abbrechen...


----------



## der_knoben (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

Du kannst auch einfach über Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung deine Festplatte partitionieren.
Win7 kann übrigens auch Partitionen vekleinern, und zusammenfügen. Verschieben weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## heartcell (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach über Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung deine Festplatte partitionieren.
> Win7 kann übrigens auch Partitionen vekleinern, und zusammenfügen. Verschieben weiß ich jetzt nicht.



genau
ich nutze ausschließlich diese windows-funktion^^


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

Gehen Daten nicht verloren, wenn ich die Windows-Festplatte partitioniere?


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

probier mal den Paragon Partitions Manager. Nutze ich auch und funzt super.

Aber immer nach Möglichkeit erst eine Sicherung anlegen( 2. Platte oder Externe)

http://www.paragon-software.com/de/home/pm-personal/


----------



## klyer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

also soweit ich weiß, ist es nicht möglich, die *systemplatte* zu partitionieren...alle anderen angeschlossenen platten gehen halt zu partitionieren.

->aber ich lass mich auch eines besseren belehren


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

Also soll ich mir dir Demoversion downloaden?


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

Ich hab noch eine ext. Festplatte. Soll ich die partitionieren und da Nero 6 installieren?

Sry für Doppelpost...


----------



## klyer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*



Hagrid schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine ext. Festplatte. Soll ich die partitionieren und da Nero 6 installieren?
> 
> Sry für Doppelpost...



wozu willst du deine externe hdd partitionieren?
->ne gute ordner struktur ist alles  

->und es ist doch bestimmt kein problem win 7 RC nochmal zu installieren


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 64 Bit. Nachträglich Partitionieren?*

wenn du ne Externe Platte hast mach ein Backup deiner Daten und dann kannst du die systemplatte partitionieren. Während du das machst wird Windows neu gestartet (wegen der Systemplatte) und die Partitionen neu eingerichtet. So funzt das bei Paragon.


----------

